# Curled Quill



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi all,

Ok, so because I'm still a newbie hedgehog mommy of about 8 weeks now... I'm still probably overreacting to everything. 

But I noticed Daisy does have one of those strange curled quills. It is the same thickness and colouring as her other quills, but it goes right back around in a circle. It's not digging right back into her skin, but it seems to aggitate her when I move it. It seems to grab the other quills near it and bundles them into the curled one.  

Now do I just leave this quill alone and eventually it'll come out on it's own... or should I cut it off? Can I cut it off?? It should be just like a hair?? Oh I'm so stressed and freaked with it. 

Please pass along some words of wisdom in regards to this!! 

Daisy and I thank you. 

Oh and an update to our previous freak out post about loosing some quills, she's stopped that so I'm guessing it was just from all the excitement of her new CSW and running and tumbling.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

No fear... one curled quill here or there is okay. Good to hear that it's not poking her. I'd just leave it alone as it seems the only problem is when you're fiddling with it or the other quills in the area. 

Satin's had a few curly quills. Most of them seem to fall out and are replaced by more normal quills. Though she has one on her back that curves so that part of if sticks straight up if the rest of her quills are down... I call it her "shark quill." That one looks as if it's there for life... just as thick as the others; just curled... hasn't gone anywhere in the last... gosh... year or two maybe?


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Quillamina has a couple of these, although they don't curl around quite that much. They don't seem to bother her, so they don't bother me, either. In fact, they look kind of cool.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

It doesn't seem to really bother her, but it looks like it might be poking her a bit. It's hard to explain without some sort of visual. Perhaps I have to make a drawing, as I'm sure I can't take a picture of it.


----------

